# Good Walking Stick forum on FB



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

I just discovered it this a.m. and have joined

Go to Facebook - search Walking Stick Makers and request membership.

-neb


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's a good Facebook page I've posted a few times on it.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi, do you mean the group "Handcrafted Walking Sticks", if not this is a good group on FB.


----------

